# Low dose lithium the all-in-one cure?



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

I just found an extremely well organized article on what low dose lithium can do apart from the usual mood stabilization. Thought there should be awareness of this since people are running out of medication options/alternatives or they are either very treatment resistant.

Why low dose?
Low dose usually refers to reducing as much harm reduction without disturbing its therapeutic effects you get from actual/higher dose.

Here is the list of things that low dose lithium can help with the following:

Addiction

Alcoholism Recovery
Alcohol-related Problems
Addictions / Addictive Tendencies
Aging

Senile Dementia 
Alzheimer's Disease
Premature/Signs of Aging
Autoimmune

Hyperthyroidism
Circulation

Increased Risk of Stroke
Immunity

Chronic Fatigue / Fibromyalgia Syndrome
Infections

STD Herpes II
CMV Infection
Epstein-Barr virus (EBV)
Colds and Influenza
Low White Count
Mental

Anxiety
Poor Memory
Bipolar Disorder, Manic-Depressive
Metabolic

Headaches, Cluster
Musculo-Skeletal

Gout / Hyperuricemia
Nervous System

Seizure Disorder
Nervous Breakdown Tendency
Risk

Increased Risk of Alzheimer's / Dementia
Skin-Hair-Nails

Seborrheic Dermatitis

http://www.digitalnaturopath.com/treat/T28305.html


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Been wanting to try this for a long time. Put it off because I couldn't decide which brand to get.


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

is it useful for anger management.


----------



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes. Definitely.


----------



## Area88 (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow I've glad I found this post. I'm going to print this off and show it to my Pdoc. I've been treatment resistant and a low dose of Lithium combined with my Anafranil (Clomipramine) sounds like a good experiment.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

ITS YEARS OLD, but still the the saviour of the hoplessly ill :yes


----------



## Area88 (Oct 4, 2010)

Haha yeah, Lithium really is a super drug, I was reading the link that the OP provided and it's amazing all the benefits this drug provides. It's a wonder it's not used more extensively these days. I guess you need a good pdoc :yes


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

Area88 said:


> Haha yeah, Lithium really is a super drug, I was reading the link that the OP provided and it's amazing all the benefits this drug provides. It's a wonder it's not used more extensively these days. I guess you need a good pdoc :yes


 Well im gonna tell you i have been on lithium an it did SFA. An it nukes your liver faster than any med. A life on lithium is a short one im affraid, a case of what cures you, also kills you.


----------



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

Lithium orotate is my latest venture to treat inconsistent mood levels. I'm phasing out Stablon its proving too expensive for me. 3 tabs cost $3. Having a love affair with stablon i will still keep and use it as prn basis. 

I have ordered the Advance Research one, lets see how it goes.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

so, no nasty side effects at low dose?


----------



## ssalamone (Sep 21, 2010)

How does dosing work for Lithium Orotate? I think I may invest in this next week.


----------



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

swim said:


> so, no nasty side effects at low dose?


virtually no side effects forget the nasty ones and im strictly talking about Lithium Orotate infact from what its been researched its neuroprotective and grows lost brain cells. 
More reason to take lithium.


----------



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

ssalamone said:


> How does dosing work for Lithium Orotate? I think I may invest in this next week.


Its depends on what you are trying to treat.


----------



## danamj (May 31, 2012)

*No Side Effects to My Lithium*

I'm not sure about the low dose, I've been taking 600mg twice a day since October 2008 and have had no side effects. In the states you can get the generic *capsules* at Walmart for $4/month. They charge more for the tablets so make sure your script is written for capsules.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

Everybody is different. What works for some people might do nothing for others. If you find something that works for you, then go for it! Anything that helps you get better helps you get better. 
Lithium orotate (available OTC) is different from lithium carbonate (prescription). From everything I have read, orotate is safer for you and is used in a lower dose. I tried it once and it worked for what I needed it for.


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

A lot of people say it really is a "super drug" when other stuff has failed. I actually met a girl when I was hospitalized and she was Bipolar who told me she was getting off other drugs and starting lithium so she could get pregnant. 

The thought of having blood work scares me, and I am afraid of having kidney problems, but it has been around for a long time, and they do say it is supposed to help a lot...so hopefully it will help me because I am running out of options as well


----------



## JohnnyE (Oct 8, 2015)

Lithium? Not sure if serious...

How does it compare to MAOIs like Nardil and Parnate?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Psychiatrist just recommended this drug? Not so sure and the blood test thing is an issue for me.


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Psychiatrist just recommended this drug? Not so sure and the blood test thing is an issue for me.


I think you have to get your levels checked. at least that's what they told me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ladysmurf said:


> I think you have to get your levels checked. at least that's what they told me.


Yea, I decided not to take it. But now I'm not so sure that was a good decision.


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Yea, I decided not to take it. But now I'm not so sure that was a good decision.


what are you taking it for?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ladysmurf said:


> what are you taking it for?


Well I saw this psychiatrist that recommended I take it for bipolar type 2. Me and my mom didn't think I was bipolar and didn't like the whole testing blood levels thing so we didn't go back to see him for the prescription.


----------



## Lauris (Nov 1, 2015)

JohnnyE said:


> Lithium? Not sure if serious...
> 
> How does it compare to MAOIs like Nardil and Parnate?


Lithium is actually very effective medication for bipolar and mania disorders as a mood stabilizer.

It's less noticeable than MAOI's and usually is prescribed as an addition to other antidepressant.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

there are lithium supplements around with no risk of side effects and no need to monitor lithium serum levels.
https://www.viafarmaciaonline.it/labcatal-oligosol-litio-28-fiale-bevibili-2-ml.html


----------



## shiftylock (Feb 7, 2016)

I take a low dose of lithium carbonate (the prescribed kind) (300 mg) and found it to be exceptional for improving rational thought. Then again, I have features of bipolar ii, so meh. It's nice to be able to think straight, y'know?

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------

